# Paphiopedilum Saint-Swithin "Yellow King"



## Fabrice (Feb 8, 2016)

My best Saint-Swithin. A division I bought it to Iweyshen some years ago. 
One year after, the 1st mature growth die just before to bloom because of a bacterial problem. I treated and saved the plant with a little chance.
Last year, I bloomed it for the 1st time with 1 spike.

And this year, this incredible bloom! It's just a wonderful clone in my taste. First time I have a Paphiopedilum with 16 flowers...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 8, 2016)

Impressive! Can we see the whole plant please?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 8, 2016)

Fantastic. Great Job.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 8, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## trdyl (Feb 8, 2016)

What a display!


----------



## jimspaphs (Feb 8, 2016)

that is impressive.


----------



## ronan (Feb 8, 2016)

super great


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow wow.WOW!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fantastic!!! Very nice clone and great growing.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 8, 2016)

That is a tremendous display!!!

Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2016)

Where's the red light coming from?


----------



## cattmad (Feb 8, 2016)

very nice, well flowered


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 8, 2016)

What a lovely display.


----------



## gego (Feb 8, 2016)

Very impressive. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2016)

That is a freak'in phenomenal clone! It must of been a sizable plant to re-bloom so quickly after a bacterial attack!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 8, 2016)

Impressive! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2016)

Very beautiful! Good save. 



SlipperFan said:


> Where's the red light coming from?


Brothel! :evil:


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 8, 2016)

About the bacterial attack, it was in 2010/2011 I think. It bloomed for the 1st time in 2015 and again 2016.
But yes, this clone is particularly vigorous.



SlipperFan said:


> Where's the red light coming from?



Hum... maybe from your screen... oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 8, 2016)

Very impressive. That dorsal is really beautiful. Care to share some measurements?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lots of flowers! Great!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2016)

An excellent SS. Well grown.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 8, 2016)

Impressive!!!


----------



## troy (Feb 8, 2016)

Bad ass!!!!! Great blooming


----------



## calypso (Feb 9, 2016)

great ! congratulations Fab!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2016)

Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Feb 9, 2016)

Fabulous! Well done..!


----------



## nathalie (Feb 9, 2016)

:clap::clap::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## emydura (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful. Excellent flower count.


----------



## Clark (Feb 9, 2016)

Great show!


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 9, 2016)

Magnifique!


----------



## phraggy (Feb 9, 2016)

Absolutely tremendous. One you wouldn't walk past in a hurry!!!

Ed


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2016)

Could you please measure the biggest flower (usual things)? Thanks


----------



## Wendy (Feb 9, 2016)

Fantastic blooming!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 9, 2016)

Drop dead gorgeous!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioland (Feb 9, 2016)

wonderful display.


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 9, 2016)

Dorsal: 5.5 (DS) x 6cms, 

Petals: 23 x 1.3cms


----------



## GuRu (Feb 9, 2016)

That's a very impressive plant - congrats Fabrice.


----------



## fibre (Feb 9, 2016)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2016)

geezus!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2016)

I've never seen a paph or even a Phrag with that many flowers!


Elmer Nj


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Dorsal: 5.5 (DS) x 6cms,
> 
> Petals: 23 x 1.3cms



Thats a good size


----------



## e-spice (Feb 10, 2016)

Nicely done! That is a wonderfully grown, beautiful plant.


----------



## dave b (Feb 10, 2016)

A beauty


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2016)

My god.That looks amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Hum... maybe from your screen... oke:


Funny, but not true. If there isn't a warm light coming from somewhere on the left, then the red is an oversaturated hue in your photo. Nonetheless, the flowering is great.


----------



## gego (Feb 10, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Lots of flowers! Great!!!



I agree, left side of the pouch is reddish. The stem is reddish too. The petals have yellow, red, yellow colors. This is the most colorful clone I've ever seen if the colors are true. But the form and size are excellent.

Congrats


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 11, 2016)

You're right.

Yes, I retouched the picture, not to change flower color but a little contrast and mostly the background. Why? Because my first picture was not as fine as I wished.

If I look at this Yweyshen picture, It's a little too yellow. 







If I look at mine, it's probably a little too red but depend too of the screen. Less red on my personal computer than my work computer.

The truth is probably between those 2 pictures.

So, I gave this ironical reply to Slipperfan because his subliminal message seemed to evoke a desire to cheat of my part. And it's not. That' all.
I will try to be better next time about reality color. 

The main thing is that I can see this plant every day in its true "Yellow Red" color!


----------



## Justin (Feb 11, 2016)

What an incredible plant and flower! Stunning!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, some color combos stymie digital cameras attempts to reproduce them, and screens all look different. With my last camera, bright red and especially flowers that had blue and red together it couldn't figure out and I didn't have the skill to adjust the color


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2016)

awesome - thanks for the 'retouched' photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2016)

Based on what you said, Fabrice, I wonder if this is closer to the color of this lovely clone?


----------



## Spaph (Feb 11, 2016)

Late the post, just superb growing and blooming.


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 12, 2016)

Not really. I see it to brown on my screen. But thank you to try.

I took many pictures. I will see this week end if one is completely representative of the color, even if the global quality is less good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2016)

Fabrice said:


> Not really. I see it to brown on my screen. But thank you to try.
> 
> I took many pictures. I will see this week end if one is completely representative of the color, even if the global quality is less good.



I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 15, 2016)

Great specimen!


----------

